

My gf started this tumblr b/c of someone I know... - taylorhou
http://lifeofastartupgf.com

======
ebcounts
Anyone that decides rides the emotional rollercoaster of starting a company,
has surely dated. Here's some insight to their perspective. Not bad Startup
GF, not bad.

------
benologist
Feels about as legitimate as "start-up" skill endorsements on LinkedIn.

------
coryl
Wait, so your girlfriend started this because of you?

